

Functors, Applicatives, And Monads In Pictures - daenz
http://adit.io/posts/2013-04-17-functors,_applicatives,_and_monads_in_pictures.html

======
hardwaresofton
This is fantastic! Clear and in-depth explanation, and you didn't stop using
pictures (sometimes posts start out with pictures and then lose them somewhere
along the road). Love it

